# Aidez - moi à sauver mon iMac G3  powerflower !



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

Bon, je flippe un peu de ce qui arrive à mon bébé mac ... (iMac G3 PowerFlower 600mhz, 128 + 512 de mémoire,  sous mac OS 10.3.9 )
Il y a 8 jours, mon iMac s'est figé et ( je fais court ) j'ai tenté tous les modes de redemarrage recommandés pour en arriver à me dire que la solution etait peut -être de redémarrer à partir du CD d'installation et de réinstaller un systeme tout propre.

 Mais, apres avoir démarré touche C enfoncée avec le CD de Panther, tout a débuté normalement jusqu'à ce qu'il me demande de choisir où je voulais installer mon système ... mais sans me proposer l'icône de mon disque dur ... impossible donc de faire quoi que ce soit et je me retrouve avec un écran ou alternent un petit fichier bleu et un point d'interrogation ... shit

Infos prises sur le net et par telephone aupres d'un agrée apple, je décide de changer mon disque dur et je le fais moi- même ! ( merci sterpo.net ) donc nouveau disque dur de 80Gb ( 40 avant )

Et là, c'est la déception: j'ai d'abord eu un ecran avec pleins de trucs ecrits en anglais ... malheureusement je n'ai pas eu la bonne idée de tout noter mais se trouvaient pêle-mêle " default catch code:300 " une date en 1904 ( ma pile a 5-6 ans ?! ) et une question que j'ai traduite par " si vous voulez continuer à ?, tapez boot mac " ou un truc comme ça; 
C'est là que j'ai constaté que mon clavier etait devenu QWERTY ... j'ai quand même réussi à taper le truc demandé et "enter" puis ... retour à la case départ: un magnifique ecran avec un petit dossier mais pas de point d'interrogation...

Evidemment, aucune réaction à l'introduction du CD de panther ou de Mac OS9.

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ... j'ai tenté l'automédication ... peut-être n'aurais-je pas dû mais ... $$ ...
je me tourne vers vous avant d'envisager l'hospitalisation de mon bébé fleuri: je refuse catégoriquement d'envisager sa fin prochaine.:rose:

Please, help me.


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2007)

iManiac a dit:


> Bon, je flippe un peu de ce qui arrive à mon bébé mac ... (iMac G3 PowerFlower 600mhz, 128 + 512 de mémoire,  sous mac OS 10.3.9 )
> Il y a 8 jours, mon iMac s'est figé et ( je fais court ) j'ai tenté tous les modes de redemarrage recommandés pour en arriver à me dire que la solution etait peut -être de redémarrer à partir du CD d'installation et de réinstaller un systeme tout propre.
> 
> Mais, apres avoir démarré touche C enfoncée avec le CD de Panther, tout a débuté normalement jusqu'à ce qu'il me demande de choisir où je voulais installer mon système ... mais sans me proposer l'icône de mon disque dur ... impossible donc de faire quoi que ce soit et je me retrouve avec un écran ou alternent un petit fichier bleu et un point d'interrogation ... shit
> ...




J'ai allumé un cierge à l'église de notre dame de la verge en attendant  

Sinon je comprends pas bien, pas moyen de booter sur le CD d'install de panther ? 
Tu l'as formaté ce nouveau dd ou bien ?


----------



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

Hum ... Hum ... formater le disque dur ... tu veux dire avec le CD hardware ? car ça, j'ai essayé mais apres le redemarrage touche C enfoncée, j'ai ... rien du tout puis 5 mn apres, rien d'autre qu'un ecran avec un petit dossier bleu et parfois un " ? " qui vient clignoter ...


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

bon, on va pas abandonner comme &#231;a un flowerpower !
j'en ai un (un 500 mhz) qui est l&#224;, bien vivant et qui lui aussi m'a fait la peur de ma vie quand je n'avais pas de quoi le remplacer.

R&#233;sultat il est encore l&#224; et tourne comme une horloge.

Je t'invite &#224; tenter une r&#233;initialisation de je sais plus trop quoi (PMU ? Power Management Unit ?): quand tu ouvres la tappe, tu dois voir la pile, dans un coin (pas loins des barrettes m&#233;moire), et pas loin un petit bouton rouge ou vert (la m&#233;moire me fait d&#233;faut).

Bref, tu te laves les mains , tu enl&#232;ves la pile, tu fais contact entre les connecteurs de la pile pour tenter d'&#233;liminer les courants r&#233;siduels.
tu appuies sur le fameux bouton. Un temps correct (5 secondes ?)
Tout cela en ayant d&#233;branch&#233; l'alimentation.

Essaie et on voit pour la suite.


----------



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

Voil&#224; ! C'est fait ( mais sur le mien, y a pas que la trappe &#224; ouvrir ... il faut retirer la coque et le blindage ! ouf )
Bon, que dois-je faire ?


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

eh bien maintenant reprise des op&#233;rations : d&#233;marrer la machine avec le CD d'installation


----------



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

nothing ...


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

c'est &#224; dire ?


----------



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

Ben toujours cet &#233;cran vide ... puis le dossier avec parfois un " ? "qui vient clignoter en alternance avec ledit dossier .....


----------



## da capo (16 Mars 2007)

red&#233;marrer la machine en maintenant la touche C enfonc&#233;e avec le cd d'installation ne donne rien ?

Bon, on d&#233;branche tout y compris le cable d'alimentation &#233;lectrique, et on aisse reposer jusque demain matin.

Je me r&#233;veille &#224; 9 h, tiens toi pr&#234;t


----------



## iManiac (16 Mars 2007)

Je serai partie bosser demain à 9H ...:hosto:
Pas grave, peut-être à plus tard dans l'apres-midi ou la soirée !
Merci de ton aide !


----------



## Invité (17 Mars 2007)

Tu as quoi comme Cd pour le démarrer ton ordi ? C'est peut être ça le problème.
Si c'est un Cd valable (soit un Cd d'Imac, soit un Cd de Panther universel par exemple) et que tu arrives à le faire avaler par ton Imac il faut aussi essayer la touche "alt" après le "boing".
Tant que c'est un problème soft tu devrais arriver à le ressusciter cet Imac


----------



## CBi (18 Mars 2007)

Pour ajouter aux encouragements, en principe le dossier et le point d'interrogation, c'est bon signe = le Mac fonctionne correctement mais il ne trouve plus le Mac OS.

Donc démarrage sur CD, puis réinstallation du systeme (en principe possible sans effacer les données, au pire clean install après reformatage du DD), et vraiment dans le pire des cas changement de DD, ce qui sur iMac G3 est assez facile... La partie ne me semble pas perdue.


----------



## iManiac (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai les CD d'origine livrés avec l'iMac lors de l'achat: CD d'installation de logiciels ( mac OS 9 ), CD d'applications et les CD hardware test et restauration de logiciels.
J'ai aussi les CD d'instal. de panther ..

Avant d'avoir changé mon disque dur, j'ai tenté le redémarrage à partir du CD d'installation  de panther ( touche C ) mais pas de possibilité de choisir ou installer: pas d'icône de DD.

J'ai téléphoné à un centre de maintenance (dont j'ai trouvé les coordonnées dans une revue mac) pour avoir les tarifs des devis en vue d' un éventuel dépannage:afraid: et à la description de mes soucis, le gentil monsieur a laché  que, comme mon iMac ne semblait pas être capable de localiser mon DD, c'est que peut-être le DD etait OUT !

C'est donc pour ça que j'ai choisi de le changer, ce disque dur !
Mais il n'y a pas eu de miracle ...

Je ne peux pas installer quoi que ce soit !
Je l'allume, introduit le CD d'instal. puis je redémarre touche C enfoncée: j'ai bien le " doinnng " puis rien pendant plusieurs minutes puis le fichier / ? ...

J'ai suivi les conseils glanés sur le net ... je pense avoir correctement effectué cette opération, en ayant pris soin de vérifier que le "petit cavalier " soit au bon endroit pour que ce nouveau DD soit " maître ".

Il faut quand même que je précise que, entre le moment ou mon iMac a merdé et le jour ou j'ai monté le nouveau DD, je l'ai laissé débranché 8 jours ... Est-ce que ça peut avoir vidé la fameuse pile et compliqué encore un peu plus l'affaire ?? ( date 1904 ... clavier qwerty ... ):sick:

Dans tous les cas, un grand MERCI pour vos réponses qui me réconfortent ... puisque personne ne semble penser que c'est super - hyper - méga grave !
Mais, bon, chui un peu inquiette quand même ... :rose:


----------



## claude72 (18 Mars 2007)

Avant de remonter ton nouveau disque en "maître", as-tu bien vérifié que l'ancien était aussi en "maître" ?

(théoriquement, sur le iMac le DD est normalement en "maître" et le lecteur CD en "esclave", mais j'ai eu une fois un iMac où, je ne sais pour quelle raison (erreur au montage ? ou bricolage d'un précédent propriétaire ?), le lecteur CD était en maître, et donc le DD devait être en "esclave" ! et comme j'avais monté un disque-dur "comme d'habitude" (donc en "maître"), les deux "maîtres" entraient en conflit et le lecteur CD était ignoré et le iMac ne voulait pas démarrer sur le CD !)


----------



## iManiac (18 Mars 2007)

Oui, le précédent etait bien " maitre "


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2007)

Tu peux pas installer OSX tant que le DD est pas formaté, et pour formater ce dernier, faut réussir à démarrer sur le CD ou formater le DD depuis un autre mac si tu possèdes un port firewire.


----------



## iManiac (18 Mars 2007)

Salut Jaipatoukompri !

Que ce soit le 9 ou le 10, je ne peux rien installer du tout puisque je n'ai RIEN au demarrage à partir d'un CD ...

J'ai un autre mac et un port FW mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire ?!


----------



## Invité (18 Mars 2007)

As-tu essayé avec la touche "alt" après le "boing" ?


----------



## da capo (18 Mars 2007)

iManiac a dit:


> Salut Jaipatoukompri !
> 
> Que ce soit le 9 ou le 10, je ne peux rien installer du tout puisque je n'ai RIEN au demarrage &#224; partir d'un CD ...
> 
> J'ai un autre mac et un port FW mais je ne sais pas du tout comment faire ?!



Attends, on reprend, plus haut tu as dit avoir red&#233;marrer avec un cd d'installation (touche C enfonc&#233;e).

A partir de l&#224;, il est normal puisqu'il s'agit d'un disque neuf de ne rien avoir comme choix lors de l'installation -> aucun FS n'a &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233;, aucune partition d&#233;finie.

Donc
1 - relance ta machine avec le CD d'installation (touche C enfonc&#233;e) 
2 - Ne lance pas l'installation lance l'utilitaire de disque pour initialiser (HFS+) et partitionner ton disque neuf
3 - une fois l'op&#233;ration faite (tr&#232;s rapide) tu pourras alors relancer l'installation.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Attends, on reprend, plus haut tu as dit avoir red&#233;marrer avec un cd d'installation (touche C enfonc&#233;e).
> 
> A partir de l&#224;, il est normal puisqu'il s'agit d'un disque neuf de ne rien avoir comme choix lors de l'installation -> aucun FS n'a &#233;t&#233; attribu&#233;, aucune partition d&#233;finie.
> 
> ...





Ah bah oui, en fait le mac boot bien sur le CD, mais impossible de trouver un disque de destination pour l'install car le DD interne n'est pas format&#233;, comme je le disais un pr&#233;c&#233;demment.

Donc Imaniac, regarde cette page pour comprendre comment formater ton disque interne depuis le CD d'install.


----------



## iManiac (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai limite l'impression d'être semi-débile  mais je vous jure, les gars, que je fais EXACTEMENT ce que vous me conseillez mais je ne sors pas du tunnel ....

Donc, j'explique pas à pas mon problème:

1- je démarre
2- j'ai le doinnng bien connu
3- j'introduis le CD d'installation
4- j'éteins 
5- Je redémarre donc avec le CD déjà dans l'iMac et en appuyant sur la touche C
6- Je n'ai RIEN d'autre qu'un écran blanc-gris pendant quelques minutes puis arrivent le dossier et le ? ... donc je suis très loin de pouvoir me servir de ton lien ( jaipatoukompri )
7- Je sors le CD d'installation avec un trombone ( l'éjection par la touche du clavier ne fonctionne pas ) et j'introduis le CD hardware test et ... toujours rien ...
Au fait, Starmac,  ... FS et HFS+ ... c'est koi?


----------



## da capo (19 Mars 2007)

Ok, il y a m&#233;prise.

En gros on a compris que le syst&#232;me sur CD partait.

On a fait le reset PMU.

Faisons le *reset PRAM* en suivant les indications du lien.

Et tant que tu y es un nouveau coup de reset PMU :
- d&#233;brancher l'alimentation &#233;lectrique
- enlever la piste et faire contact entre les 2 &#233;l&#233;ments pour &#233;liminer les courants r&#233;siduels
- appuyer sur le petit bouton bien planch&#233; (allez 2 fois 2 secondes)

laisse le se reposer&#8230; fais des incantations vaudoux&#8230;
sacrifie un poulet&#8230;


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

iManiac a dit:


> 5- Je red&#233;marre donc avec le CD d&#233;j&#224; dans l'iMac et en appuyant sur la touche C
> 6- Je n'ai RIEN d'autre qu'un &#233;cran blanc-gris pendant quelques minutes puis arrivent le dossier et le ? ... donc je suis tr&#232;s loin de pouvoir me servir de ton lien ( jaipatoukompri )



Donc la touche C semble inop&#233;rante (&#231;a s'est d&#233;j&#224; vu). Essaie (une fois le CD &#224; l'int&#233;rieur) de d&#233;marrer en gardant la touche "alt" enfonc&#233;e. A l'apparition de l'&#233;cran bleu avec une ou des ic&#244;nes, tu cliques sur celle repr&#233;sentant le CD, puis sur le bouton en dessous &#224; droite (fl&#232;che vers la droite).



iManiac a dit:


> 7- Je sors le CD d'installation avec un trombone ( l'&#233;jection par la touche du clavier ne fonctionne pas ) et j'introduis le CD hardware test et ... toujours rien



J'esp&#232;re que tu n'utilise le trombone que "Mac &#233;teint", hein, sinon, la m&#233;canique du lecteur risque de ne pas trop appr&#233;cier ! Pour le CD "Hardware test", c'est comme le CD syst&#232;me, il faut d&#233;marrer dessus pour qu'il fasse les tests.
 ...


iManiac a dit:


> Au fait, Starmac,  ... FS et HFS+ ... c'est koi?



HFS, c'est l'ancien format de disque des Mac, le seul utilisable jusqu'&#224; Mac OS 8.0. HFS+, c'est le nouveau (dit aussi Mac OS &#233;tendu), utilisable depuis Mac OS 8.1, et exclusivement utilisable depuis Mac OS X.


Sinon, puisque tu poste ici, tu as visiblement une autre machine, en &#233;tat, elle. C'est aussi un Mac &#233;quip&#233; en firewire ?


----------



## iManiac (24 Mars 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Ok, il y a méprise.
> 
> En gros on a compris que le système sur CD partait.
> 
> ...



Un grand bonjour à tous !

Bon, 1 semaine silencieuse de ma part pour plusieurs raisons:
- j'ai commandé une pile toute neuve pour mon iMac en me disant que même si ce n'etait pas le problème, il fallait en profiter pour la changer ... ça mange pas de pain ...

- j'ai été obligée de rendre l'ibook qu'on m'avait prêté et qui m'a permis de discuter sur ce forum ... donc je me suis sentie un peu plus désespérée :rose: et comme beaucoup de nanas dans le desarroi, la fièvre achetite m'est tombée dessus: résultat, un iMac tout neuf:love: et le sourire à peu près retrouvé ... je dis " à peu près " car mon bébé fleuri n'est pas sorti de l'auberge ! 
eek:: ça c'est la tronche de ma banquière mais je m'en fou !)

Je continue donc ma mission sauvetage:
1- pile neuve installée
2-réinitialisation de la PRAM et reset PMU comme préconisé
3- démarrage avec touches " commande-option-P-et R " enfoncées: rien
4- démarrage avec CD panther touche C enfoncée: rien
5- démarrage avec CD panther touche alt enfoncée: j'ai un écran bleu-mauve avec 2 icônes: à gauche, une flèche formant un cercle presque entier
           à droite, une flèche vers la droite, toute simple

Quand je clique sur la flèche droite, rien ne se passe
Quand je clique sur la flèche ronde, la petite pendule prend la place du curseur et n'en finit pas de tourner ...

Une tit' idée peut-être ??

Merci !


----------



## iManiac (24 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc la touche C semble inopérante (ça s'est déjà vu). Essaie (une fois le CD à l'intérieur) de démarrer en gardant la touche "alt" enfoncée. A l'apparition de l'écran bleu avec une ou des icônes, tu cliques sur celle représentant le CD, puis sur le bouton en dessous à droite (flèche vers la droite).
> 
> 
> Comme je le disais sur le post précédent, j'ai bien l'écran bleu, la flèche droite mais pas d'icône CD ...
> ...


----------



## iManiac (24 Mars 2007)

Voir la pièce jointe 13822

Voici le fameux écran que Apple nomme écran de démarrage sauf que je n'ai pas l'icône du DD .....:sick:


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mars 2007)

Bon, ben c'est le lecteur CD qui semble mort. Plus qu'&#224; y brancher un lecteur Firewire.


----------



## iManiac (25 Mars 2007)

Qu'est ce qui te fait penser que le lecteur CD est en vrac ?
Dès le début de mes soucis ( voir 1er post ), lorsque j'ai voulu redémarrer avec le CD de panther, le lecteur CD semblait bien fonctionner puisque l'installation m'a été proposée ... mais pas l'icône du DD ... ??!


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mars 2007)

iManiac a dit:


> Qu'est ce qui te fait penser que le lecteur CD est en vrac ?
> D&#232;s le d&#233;but de mes soucis ( voir 1er post ), lorsque j'ai voulu red&#233;marrer avec le CD de panther, le lecteur CD semblait bien fonctionner puisque l'installation m'a &#233;t&#233; propos&#233;e ... mais pas l'ic&#244;ne du DD ... ??!



Hein  Mais c'est l'ic&#244;ne du disque dur qui appara&#238;t sur ta photo, pas celle du CD ???

Je fais une toph et je reviens !

EDIT : Bon, d&#233;sol&#233; pour la qualit&#233;, le seul APN qui me reste est une vraie daube surtout de pr&#232;s !

Alors, voil&#224;, en faisant un effort, tu distingue, de gauche &#224; droite, les ic&#244;nes typiques d'un disque dur sous OS X, d'un disque dur sous OS 9, et d'un CD/DVD syt&#232;me d'OS X. Comme tu peux (fa&#231;on de parler) le voir, l'ic&#244;ne de ta photo est bien celle d'un disque dur sous OS X (qui s'appelle d'ailleurs Macintosh HD), et non d'un CD ou DVD.


----------



## iManiac (26 Mars 2007)

Esssscuse Pascal77, je pense qu'on s'est mal compris: la photo de l'écran que j'ai insérée à mon post n'est PAS la photo de MON écran ... c'est tout simplement un GIF trouvé sur le net en recherchant à quoi pouvait correspondre cet écran bleu avec des flèches ...

En clair: j'ai, sur MON mac, un écran bleu, les 2 flèches et ... C'EST TOUT !!! ... pas d'icône de DD ni de CD


----------



## iManiac (15 Septembre 2007)

oui, j'ai le sourire ...

Après plusieurs mois à tenter de réanimer mon iMac, j'avais un peu perdu l'espoir de l'entendre à nouveau " Boiiinnnguer " ... 

A la rentrée, un collègue de boulot ( le monde mac n'est pas si petit !? ) m'a proposé de faire son autopsie ... Et bien c'était le disque dur ... ou plutôt LES disques durs ... car celui que j'ai acheté NEUF chez un revendeur agrée Apple était aussi mort que celui d'origine ... L'autopsie s'est donc transformée en greffe d'organe ... et voilà !!

Merci à tous les intervenant 

Cette Happy End méritait bien un post ...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Septembre 2007)

iManiac a dit:


> Cette Happy End méritait bien un post ...



Sans aucun doute !


----------



## cham (14 Novembre 2007)

Bien content. 

Pour info, tu as pu te faire rembourser le disque défectueux (le 2e) ?


----------



## iManiac (15 Novembre 2007)

Ben non ... car je n'arrive pas à retrouver ma facture d'achat ... 
J'ai tout de même envie de contacter le revendeur car il a du conserver des traces informatiques de cet achat puisqu'il savait ( en consultant son ordi ) que j'avais déjà acheté quelque chose chez eux ...

J'ose quand même vous dire que ce disque dur m'a été vendu dans un emballage ouvert et un carton qui n'avait rien à voir avec l' emballage d'origine ... Hum, mais le vendeur avait l'air sérieux et le matériel que j'avais acheté chez eux auparavant n'avait posé aucun souci.
Je ne peux pas m'empêcher de penser que, finalement,  ils m'ont peut-être refilé un DD défectueux en pensant que  je finirai par apporter mon iMac à réparer chez eux ... double bénef ...:hein:

 Enfin heureusement, mon flower a retrouvé le power !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (16 Novembre 2007)

j'ai appris que beaucoup de mac-users se fournissaient ici:
http://www.macway.com/fr/product/5998/80-go-hitachi-ide-35-7200tmn-interne-deskstar.html
ce qui t'aurais évité pleins d'emmerdes pour la modique somme de 39 euros,
dommage !
Patrick


----------



## mt68 (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Je m'agrippe à ce post car je suis en train de reformater mon G3 avec OS 9.1
J'aimerais créer 2 partitions, une Système, l'autre Données.
J'aimerais aussi pouvoir installer par la suite OS X.3 ( peut-être même Tiger mais je sais pas si çà marche sur G3, 333 Mhz).
Combien dois-je prévoir de place sur ma 1er partition?
Je compte utiliser des logiciels de Pao. J'ai un disque dur de 30G.
Merci


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Novembre 2007)

mt68 a dit:


> Combien dois-je prévoir de place sur ma 1er partition?



Ben, ça dépend, tu as quoi, comme G3 ? Si c'est un G3 "beige", tu devras prévoir une première partition de 7,99 Go maximum pour le système. De plus, tu devras impérativement utiliser XPostFacto pour installer Panther, sans ce soft, il faudra te contenter de Jaguar..


----------

